# Anybody else on Minimed 670g Auto-Mode?



## Phil65 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi All,
Wondered if you could share your experiences using 670g in Auto-Mode? I have only had this pump for about 3 weeks. Initially in Manual Mode (97% in range!) but since starting Auto-Mode a week ago, my Time in Range is not as good, I understand that I have to be patient and let the algorithm do its thing. I do get post-prandial spikes despite bolusing 30 mins before eating and that Auto-Mode aims for 6.7. I don’t want to cheat and enter fake carbs, so I have changed my Active Insulin Time to 2 hours instead of 4 and I have increased my Insulin to Carb ratio. How do you deal with high readings? Switch into Manual Mode and bolus or stay high in Auto Mode and let the basal take affect?
 Any advice or experiences welcome!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 5, 2019)

Mmmmm - my Roche doesn't do that but the clinic have access to an algorithm that they can plug all your handset/meter history into and it then comes up with 24 hours basal rates.  Great!  Only trouble is - it bears little or no resemblance to what I actually find I need day to day so it's pretty useless for me personally.  No stability whatever and not even a trend anywhere amongst it all.

I hope yours turns out better than that - trouble is - I found the uncertainty every single day and night too hard to live with for very long - really negated the beneficial effect of having a pump in the first place for moi.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 5, 2019)

I’m not sure we have many (any?) other members on the forum who use the MM670G. I know from others’ experiences I’ve read elsewhere that it *does* take time for the algorithm to learn and adapt to your own needs. 

A friend who has been in AM for a while says that while the % of time in range may not be as high as he can achieve on some days manually, it is more consistent with fewer days where it all goes wrong, and it takes much, much less mental effort and time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 5, 2019)

If you are on Facebook there is a good, well-moderated group with lots of people who have been on 670 for a while called something like ‘MM630 640 670 Insulin Pump Support Group Hints And Tips’ which might be worth joining?


----------



## Phil65 (Oct 5, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’m not sure we have many (any?) other members on the forum who use the MM670G. I know from others’ experiences I’ve read elsewhere that it *does* take time for the algorithm to learn and adapt to your own needs.
> 
> A friend who has been in AM for a while says that while the % of time in range may not be as high as he can achieve on some days manually, it is more consistent with fewer days where it all goes wrong, and it takes much, much less mental effort and time.


Thanks Mike,
I would be fascinated to hear views of other Med 670g users if there are any on here. I think after a couple of weeks the micro boluses will become more aggressive which should help! Overall I am really impressed with it, the cannulas are the best I have ever had, my main gripe is that the CGM as yet doesn't bluetooth to my Iphone like Dexcom G6 did, no biggy though and sure that it will happen in the not too distant future.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 5, 2019)

Yes, Bluetooth connectivity with smartphones have been talked about for ages by Medtronic.  Their Guardian Connect (stand-alone) does it, but slightly infuriatingly their sensor augmented pumps haven’t had that capability as yet.

it will be in the next version (MM780G) when that’s launched I think.  I believe they are trying to get that CE marked now.

https://diatribe.org/news-medtronic...-and-timing-next-gen-minimed-780g-closed-loop


----------



## MrDaibetes (Oct 9, 2019)

Phil65 said:


> Hi All,
> Wondered if you could share your experiences using 670g in Auto-Mode? I have only had this pump for about 3 weeks. Initially in Manual Mode (97% in range!) but since starting Auto-Mode a week ago, my Time in Range is not as good, I understand that I have to be patient and let the algorithm do its thing. I do get post-prandial spikes despite bolusing 30 mins before eating and that Auto-Mode aims for 6.7. I don’t want to cheat and enter fake carbs, so I have changed my Active Insulin Time to 2 hours instead of 4 and I have increased my Insulin to Carb ratio. How do you deal with high readings? Switch into Manual Mode and bolus or stay high in Auto Mode and let the basal take effect?
> Any advice or experiences welcome!



Hey Phil, I was told at training to let the pump do its own thing I know it is scary to have high sugars but don't enter fake carbs as this can mess up the algorithm. Just be patient with it if you're high for a long time, it will take you out of auto mode and let you correct.


----------



## theshootist (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi, 

Very interesting to read about the 670. I waiting for my CCG to approve the 670 now. I've been on medtronic pumps for probably 7 years now and using CGM full time for around 4. This looks like the logical next step.


----------

